# Removing Over Cab Bed



## AndrewandShirley

There are just the two of us and so far we have failed to see the need to keep the over cab bed whilst we own the vehicle.

Has anyone ever removed one of these?

If so apart from the wiring aspect is there anything I should be wary of?

Just seems an awful lot of weight to carry around with no use, but the of course the same could be said of Andrew!!!


----------



## coppo

Hi
Yes, we think along the same lines.

We don't use the pull down and would like cupboards instead, incidently, on most vans the cupboards are standard and the pull down bed an option.(just our luck)

We enquired at Hambiltons about replacing, as he advertises this very service on his website, however, he advised us not to do as its a nightmare, he said you have to order the cupboards from Italy and they always send either wrong ones, or there are bits missing. On this basis, we didn't proceed. There was also the cost, £2000.

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc

I was going to mention Peter Hambilton since he shows pictures of a conversion to a Hymer. Obviously not an experience he is keen to repeat in a hurry!

If you are thinking of removing the bed yourselves, I can only offer the thought that others have mentioned the difficulty of replacing a Hymer gas strut. They are under a lot of pressure as I understand it. I guess the same will be true of a N&B. Also, the bed is a heavy beast and I bet it's no joke trying to manoeuvre it out through the hab door. Unless you carry out some cosmetic work, it will be obvious that the bed is missing.

Why not treat it as a clothes press / linen store and carry on?

Philip


----------



## teemyob

*Bed*

You mean the overhead dumping ground

God I don't miss ours!

Even when we did use it, the hastle of where to put all the crap that got shoved on it drove me potty.

TM


----------



## jocie

When we had Hymer 544's and did the odd house move etc we found that removing the mattress and bedding left a very useful area for various things, such as folding chairs, delicate stuff like dresses or paintings or mirrors or light fittings, fishing rods and reels,etc etc etc. Just make sure you don't damage the van by having some lightweight wrapping or restraining method such as thin foam padding, and perhaps using shockcords. Hope this helps.


----------



## CliveMott

We specifically got a variant without the front pull down bed for the reasons you extol.


----------



## sallytrafic

Got to make sense removal of high up weight a double bonus


----------



## NeilandDebs

Coppo
I find myself in Italy for the next 6months Did Hambiltons say where in Italy they made these cupboards?

Neil


----------



## joedenise

if you look behind the curtains you will find its just bare wiith no finish.

also there is not a great amount of height for cupboards

joe


----------



## jonegood

Just to bring another dimension to this.

we love having 2 made up beds, our 69g has a decent bed over the garage and a dropdown in a sub 7m van. Yes we are normally just 2 of us but occasionally we want to put up a relative/freind and when we go to hot climes we can sleep separately if we want to.

Jon


----------



## coppo

NeilandDebs said:


> Coppo
> I find myself in Italy for the next 6months Did Hambiltons say where in Italy they made these cupboards?
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil, sorry, no, he didn't say where abouts in Italy.

You could email his secretary, Rosie, she is very helpful, the email address should be on the website.

Paul.


----------



## javea

When Hymer/Neismann and Bishoff build their A class models I believe that the pull down bed is installed from the front of the vehicle before the windscreen is installed.

As previously posted, the hydraulics are under considerable pressure - think it could be a dangerous manouevre to remove the bed.


----------



## coppo

javea03730 said:


> When Hymer/Neismann and Bishoff build their A class models I believe that the pull down bed is installed from the front of the vehicle before the windscreen is installed.
> 
> As previously posted, the hydraulics are under considerable pressure - think it could be a dangerous manouevre to remove the bed.


Don't know about that.

Hambilton said it was a straightforward job(mind you, he is an expert), it was just the obtaining the cupboards/parts from Italy which was the nightmare.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

javea03730 said:


> As previously posted, the hydraulics are under considerable pressure - think it could be a dangerous manouevre to remove the bed.


I agree, and it's not a job I'd want to tackle either.

At a push, I'd go for Jocie's option.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

Looked in the manual today, 66kg the weight of the overcab bed in our Hymer,

Very heavy and so high up.

What a waste of payload when never used,

Paul.


----------



## vardy

Even the Talbot has a useless drop down bed. 

I left it down when I first got it, turned and cracked my neck so hard, the post mortem would have showed strangulation! :lol:


----------



## waddy

I have thought about this problem have not done anything about it as in my case a n&b 8000i somewhat under powered 2.5 ltr tb engine removal of weight from the front end would mean less traction due to less down force on to the front axle by the by mine is 17 years young . Any one else had the same thoughts and did you proceed with the alteration ? .


----------

